# A present from my wife :D



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

so im at work today and my wife texts me and says i have a surprise waiting for me when i get home! im thinking maybe its a new game or something..... ohhhh nooooo. she knew ive had a couple rough weeks at work and ive been a little down because i may or may not get hired full time at my job..... so when i walk into my room today i find this little angel!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

What a great surprise! And such a beautiful bird - Congratulations!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

S/he is gorgeous!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

shes been sexed as a girl  and shes between 13-14 weeks old  shes still a baby


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh my goodness!! that's the best surprise EVER  she's is stunning  and since she's a girl she'll keep her pearls.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new bird


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's beautiful!
And gets to keep those gorgeous pearls


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

How sweet of your wife !! She is gorgeous congrats !


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thank you ))


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful  awe, what a caring wife, she is so sweet for buying her for you


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, she is lovely!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooooooh my gosh. Have you been hinting to your wife that you'd like another one? 
A beautiful whiteface pearl. You're so lucky. I hope you enjoy having three!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

oh i do. and shes fully flighted. oh boy i let her out after i put gabi and tommy away and she can MOVE! lol shes never been clipped and i honestly dont want her to be because i think that even though it would help in training that she would really benefit from being able to fly through the house when she wants to.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's good, clipping is a personal choice anyway and not a necessity. I will never clip Honey again purely because it's been more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

I love the way your wife surprises you. She is a gorgeous bird! Have you come up with her name yet?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

izabell :0 or izzie for short


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

She is absolutely stunning. If I wasn't adopting a bird, I would be getting a whiteface pearl hen just like her!! Congrats!!!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thank you all  ill be posting more pics. and i cant wait to hear them all sing


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Izabell is a lovely name, suits her. Can't wait to see more pics and to hear more about her as you get to know her. :thumbu:


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

man i cant wait to find out more about all of them!  gabi isnt herself because of her molt. and izzie is new. tommy is the only one i know much about lol hes a lil stud muffin


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I like Izabell. It's got a cute ring to it. Izabell the tiel.

(Plus, my middle name is Isabel... family name )


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

hahaha thats cool!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my! You are spoilt. I bet that lifted your spirits. 

Do you have a name for your little beauty yet? Or did I just not read that.

I hope you get the job


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

i do too  and her name is izabell or izzie


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Already??? :O*

okay i was feeding her millet and just tried it out.... i went very slow.... and on my forth or fifth try..... she stepped up  shes such a sweet girl  cant wait to try it with gabi!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, congrats! She looks SO much like my Astrid. The only major difference I can see is that Astrid has a big white splotch on the back of her neck, signifying split to pied. Otherwise, they could be twins!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Move over Astrid there's a new girl in town :rofl:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Astrid is EXTREMELY offended that you would tell her Royal Highness to "move over." She will now bite and poop on you!

Oh, Astrid, it's okay. There are many beautiful ladies in this world, but you can be the Queen in your own little universe.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol that's adorable


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful bird <3


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful bird, and your wife is a sweetheart! Congratulations


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations, that's the best present ever! And Izzie is gorgeous


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

wow she's stunning congrats


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow she's beautiful 

Congrats!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

what an amazing gift! I wish I could have presents like that waiting for me when I got home


----------

